# Stocking a 75 gallon saltwater aquaruim



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have an empty 75 gallon salt water tank. I would like to have a breeding pair of clown, and yellow tank, a regal tang, and a blue damsalfish. Is this overstock or can i fit more fish in it? If i can fit more fish in it how would 2 pjama cardanalfish?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

6998 said:


> I have an empty 75 gallon salt water tank. I would like to have a breeding pair of clown, and yellow tank, a regal tang, and a blue damsalfish. Is this overstock or can i fit more fish in it? If i can fit more fish in it how would 2 pjama cardanalfish?


The real answer depends on the details of your setup. For a 75 gallon fish only tank, you are going to need 70-120 pounds of live rock, 4''-6'' of live sand, and a good quality protein skimmer. This should be the guts of your filtration system.

In this situation, removal of organic waste will be very efficient and very little production of Nitrate will occur. This allows you to stock your aquarium based on the aggressive nature of the fish, rather than the bioload.

Given this scenario, I think your 75 gallon tank would be understocked. I would also make some suggestions as to the fish selections. The Blue Damselfish should not be included in your tank. This is a very aggressive species and will likely cause you problems in a tank this size. I would also prefer to see you skip the Regal Hippo Tang, as this species grows to a significant size and does best in tanks with at least 6' of swimming length. Instead, you could consider a Tang from the Ctenochaetus genus, such as the Kohl Tang, Chevron Tang, or Tomini Tang. 

In my opinion you still have room for quite a few more fish, provided you stick with small species that do well long term in a 75 gallon tank.


----------

